# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## Maureen57

Hallo Forumleden

Ik ben Maureen, Mens, Moeder, Dochter, Zuster, Nicht, Vriendin, etc.
Ben ook zorgverlener al meer dan 25 jaar en doe het nog steeds met plezier en met mijn hart.
Eerste motto: Gezondheid is een balans vinden : tussen het fysieke lichaam en de menselijke geest.
Tweede motto,: we zijn op de wereld om elkaar te helpen, te steunen en te begeleiden
Ik hoop dat ik een bijdrage kan leveren aan dit forum

----------


## jolanda27

Wat mooi gezegd Maureen. Welkom op deze site. 
Ik hoop dat je hier snel vertrouwd bent. Er is voor een ieder wat wils.

----------


## Maureen57

Dank je wel Jolanda

----------

